
A Brief History of Women in Computing - mcone
https://hackernoon.com/a-brief-history-of-women-in-computing-e7253ac24306
======
qengho
Yeah so TIL that Ada Lovelace was NOT the first programmer.

That title belongs to Charles Babbage, who wrote dozens of programs for the
Analytical Engine years before her.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ada_Lovelace#Controversy_over_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ada_Lovelace#Controversy_over_extent_of_contributions)

So you can stop perpetuating the biggest lie in the history of computing any
time now.

~~~
cristiancavalli
Read the section -- it's an ongoing debate not a fact either way. Academics
and historians debating as usual.

